# Haunted by Jelly



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Mkay, so I just fell in love with Jellyfish but I know they won't look as good as these amazing pics I've seen on the net in a regular old aquarium. Should I just be content to have like a bajillion pictures of jellies shuffling on my desktop?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes.
Unless you have a rotating kriesel tank, jellies won't last very long.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I read about those, actually. The concept seems really cool, but I most likely can't afford one anyway. Blah. Well, the pictures I have are amazing, at least! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The LA Fish Guy (Youtube) makes and sells them. If you're near LA and have a grand or two to drop, you're in luck!


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

What about upside down jellys? mostly photosynthetic sit on the bottom all day. The zoo has some they keep in a regular looking tank not the rotating tank. I think.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, those are fine in ordinary tanks.

They come in several colors, and one of my favorite places on earth is a big flats area where literally tens of thousands of them cover every square foot of sand, and it looks like a huge underwater flower garden. I hope to one day build a special odd sort of tank for replicating this place a bit.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

TOS sounds cool! picture?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I saw some yesterday at the Shedd Aquarium! Their Jellies exhibit otherwise sucks though, so if you're nearby, don't go just for that. Even THEY can't keep some of the species of Jellies alive...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Yes.
> Unless you have a rotating kriesel tank, jellies won't last very long.


lol so what the heck is a rotating kriesel tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a cylindrical tank that rotates on an axis like a wheel.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, I was thinking of something different! More along the lines of this:

http://www.jelliquarium.com/productdetails.aspx?productID=3129


----------

